# ext2online?

## arkane

Does anyone know how or where I can find ext2online?  (Want to resize my ext3 partition while mounted)  e2fsadm keeps saying I need it...

----------

## arkane

Okay, I ammend that last post... i found ext2online at the sourceforge website. (via google.. yay)

One thing I did notice was that ext2online didn't work correctly with ext3 during resizing.  I had to boot with the gentoo cd, mount and copy my resize2fs to the root and use that.  

Has anyone else had any issues with resizing an ext3 partition?

What journeled filesystem should I use (other than reiserfs, which needs to be unmounted when shrunk) if I want to keep my system rolling continuously while I shrink/grow my partitions?  XFS doesn't shrink, ext3 appears to not do it online yet, reiserfs doesn't shrink online, I haven't seen any tools for JFS yet so I can't comment... and ext2 isn't a journaled filesystem so that doesn't count...

----------

## arkane

Does anyone have any idea?

--

Dan

----------

## arkane

Anyone.....?

----------

## funsize

DISCLAIMER!!!

I have NO idea how to actually DO this, or if it would even work.

COMMENT

Isn't ext3 supposed to be basically an ext2 partition?

just with some extra journaling info?

I seem to remember reading (where?) that ext3 can be mounted as an ext2 partition if necessary.

Might there be a way to convert your ext3 to ext 2, then resize, and the convert your new ext2 back to ext3?

No idea if this is feasible, but you were looking for ideas...

Might be a direction for research...

----------

